# Bile and runny tummy



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi all, it has been a while since i was on here last but have found my way back 

Wondering if anyone else's chi's have off days like this?

Daisy had an upset tummy a few nights ago (maybe about 3 or 4 nights ago) and seemed her normal self. I didnt think anything of it but this morning she was under her blanket and I heard her chucking up. I checked on her and it was just bile she had brought up so wondered if she had just made herself too hot.

Now I have let her out and noticed that she was squating for ages and when I went to check on her, she has a runny tummy. She is in her bed at the mo and I was worried she wasnt herself. I gave her a milky bone biscuit and she scoffed that and back to bed she went. I have stroke her tummy and around her back but she didnt yelp or anything...

Then the postman come and she was barking and attacking the mail as normal, so take it she is feeling not too bad.

Could it be she is just feeling under the weather? Am giving her chicken and rice tonight for dinner...

Edit - I dont normally see Daisy drink, but I have seen her come out of her bed three times for a drink since 9am-1pm... I take it that is not an unusual amount...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Poor daisy I'm gonna ask what everyone else is. What do u feed her, has she had table scraps lately, if yes then what kind. Those milky bones I hope ur not talkin about milkbones...if u have runny poo and u drink milk that will not make u feel better in the tummy lol. Also have u tries feedin her natural pumpkin canned not the pie mix kind...or yams...or chicken boiled with rice? When they have runny poos they need somethin just like humans do. The bile was it empty as well as the chunks?


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

She has only had her normal IAMs dog biscuits and the pedigree milky bones (biscuits made with dried milk in).

The bile was just liquid. The other half has just tried to play with her and she played a little but not using her full gusto. The decided to take the fluffy bone to bed rather than back for more 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Raindancer411 said:


> She has only had her normal IAMs dog biscuits and the pedigree milky bones (biscuits made with dried milk in).
> 
> The bile was just liquid. The other half has just tried to play with her and she played a little but not using her full gusto. The decided to take the fluffy bone to bed rather than back for more
> 
> ...


What food do you feed her? You need to make sure she is on a quality food. 

I would toss out those treats- they are terrible for her health. If you want treats, look for grain free all natural ones. Or even better, dehydrated meat or organ for her. 

Was the bile a yellow foamy thing? If so, she may have been hungry. How often do you feed her? How much? How old is she?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

She is on IAMs, tried her on burns and Arden grange but they didn't agree with her.

It was the frothy yellow stuff and she gets two meals a day 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would immediately begin transitioning to a better quality food. IAMs is one of the worst foods on the market. Look into Acana, Fromm, Ziwipeak, Blue Buffalo Wilderness, Wellness. You can search the nutrition subforum for good tips. 

Try skipping a meal, if she isn't too small or young for that. It will give her tummy a chance to relax. And maybe as a teaspoon of canned pumpkin to her food- it firms stools (just don't give OP much). 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

She is 3 years old so missing a meal wont be too bad... We dont get as many choices of dog food here in the UK as you get in the states. I have tried her on better quality foods and they all mess her tummy up as they are too rich I think for her. She has been on IAMS for the last two years at least and its never caused her a bad tummy before...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes those treats are one of the worst u can give, I'm sure they have better brands in ur stores. There's a lot of u.k people here u can ask. I'm sorry the better quality foods don't agree but bad quality food catches up In the body over time  I really hope u find another brand that helps


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Rain Dancer, im in the UK too. 

I just put a thread up about a new grain free dry food thats made here in the UK. Looks fab, rival to Orijen and Acana.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-diet-nutrition/74173-eden-multi-meat-fish-formula.html

I feed Honey K9 Natural (freeze dried raw) and fresh raw, and she does very well on it. 

IAM's is so bad, its just full of fillers hun. I know you've said you've tried her with other stuff, but i'd definately try something else! You can get samples of the freeze dried raw if thats an option for you....? 

For treats, i use all natural things - Venison Trachea, Chicken Neck, Pig Intestine (Spaghetti its called!), Cow Hooves (not the filled ones), Chicken Feet, Pigs Ears, Antlers, Deer Shanks, Pig Snouts. She also gets the K9 treats which are lamb heart. 

Those milky bones are just cereals and meat deriatives - not good im afraid.


----------

